# Oct22nd-Feb22 BMQ?



## PlaygroundHero (1 Oct 2012)

Hey guys, got another Question. I got my job offer and an e mail the “welcome” package but i notices something that seems a bit strange on the dates. It says my BMQ course is from Oct, 22nd – Feb, 22? Thats a total of what 5 months? As far as i know basic is what three and a  half months? I am guessing that it is due to the fact Christmas is during my course but i asked the recruiting center here in Victoria and they say they don’t know if i will stay in Quebec during Christmas or if i will be flown home from course then flown back? 
I assume it is upto the people running this BMQ, just wondering if anyone has any ideas, im not new to the military life, my wife is in, and brother has been in for 20+ years. If i stay it will mean i miss  my birthday, Christmas, anniversary, and a couple more events (got two kids) i understand the job means missing events like this, just feel so lucky its on my first “Trip” with the CF.  thanks for any answers on this look forward to BMQ , i quit smoking a month ago started running and working out, two year process to get into the CF, and i can finally stop Heli-logging (Tree climbing) great money but not a career although it kept me in realy good shape climbing 200+ feet in trees over and over.... 

Cheers for now.


----------



## SharkmanSIX (1 Oct 2012)

That probably includes the (I think) 2 weeks off for winter holiday.

This is based on what I was told when I got my call, but I could have misunderstood.


----------



## PlaygroundHero (1 Oct 2012)

well if it is two weeks, then i am guessing they will not fly us home? (would cost an arm and a leg no?)


----------



## SharkmanSIX (1 Oct 2012)

I'm sure it would be your own decision to go home, thus your own decision to pay for the opportunity. 

But again I am not sure. 


Congrats on the job by the way, 2 years is a long time.


----------



## MikeL (1 Oct 2012)

LTA(money they give you to travel to NOK) does not cover 100% of your flight/travel expenses.  A portion will be covered,  how much depends on how far outside of a radius(around of where you posted) you travel, etc.   They will explain it all to you when the time comes,  if your wife is in as well as your brother did you ask them about this?


----------



## PlaygroundHero (1 Oct 2012)

are you on course over the holiday? is anyone else dong BMQ over the holiday that might know the answer? i asume that the instructors will be taking there leave?


----------



## PlaygroundHero (1 Oct 2012)

I asked them they both had no clue, my brother said it was unusual for them not to give you leave during the holidays, although it can happen, he also mentioned the LTA (or reverse LTA) and said it was normally for members on deployment or on tour. But because this was a course and BMQ he was not sure either way. I am going to Quebec from Victoria BC so its about 4000km? (my wife and kids were there for the month of sept visiting family) so they get back i haven’t  seen them for a month (they got back last night) and i am off to BMQ on the 20ith I think. So at least i see them for the next 20 days. Like i said i was heli logging for 20-40 days at a time in camp so i am somewhat use to the separation, just thought it might be nice to spend Christmas with them.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2012)

PlaygroundHero said:
			
		

> are you on course over the holiday? is anyone else dong BMQ over the holiday that might know the answer? i asume that the instructors will be taking there leave?




Use your head.  If the Instructors and Staff are taking Lve, who do you think will instruct you?  

Please use the SEARCH and look up Holidays and Leave.


----------



## MikeL (1 Oct 2012)

HLTA is for when you are on deployments... LTA is for regular leave blocks within Canada(and OUTCAN postings?),  you get to use LTA once a year.


----------



## PlaygroundHero (1 Oct 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Use your head.  If the Instructors and Staff are taking Lve, who do you think will instruct you?
> 
> Please use the SEARCH and look up Holidays and Leave.



I said i asume they will be taking Lve? not i know they will be? it has nothing to do with the question i am asking? is that useing my head? dont mean to sound abrasive the question was "will they fly me home" clear? i have no idea if they will keep me there for the holiday season well the instructors take there leave? that is the question i am asking, i asume they will take leave, (course dates Oct22-feb22) longer then the BMQ course. and it seems the RC has no idea as well. if i haveto pay for a flight no big deal. i am guessing that it will become clear when i am at BMQ or during my swear in (but its at the RC, and they had no idea when i asked) anyone here taken the BMQ over the holidays? what happend? did they fly you home.... i have used the serch and found nothing about this spacific question


----------



## Dexen (1 Oct 2012)

I was at BMQ around the same time last year (My course started on the 31 Oct).  We had around 20 days off for Christmas. During the first couple weeks of the course the clerks had a class with us on the LTA process. You will be entitled to LTA, whether you choose to use it for Christmas or wait until your course is over is up to you.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2012)

PlaygroundHero said:
			
		

> I said i asume they will be taking Lve? not i know they will be? it has nothing to do with the question i am asking? is that useing my head? dont mean to sound abrasive the question was "will they fly me home" clear? i have no idea if they will keep me there for the holiday season well the instructors take there leave? that is the question i am asking, i asume they will take leave, (course dates Oct22-feb22) longer then the BMQ course. and it seems the RC has no idea as well. if i haveto pay for a flight no big deal. i am guessing that it will become clear when i am at BMQ or during my swear in (but its at the RC, and they had no idea when i asked) anyone here taken the BMQ over the holidays? what happend? did they fly you home.... i have used the serch and found nothing about this spacific question



Your command of the written word is dismal.  It is too painful to read this.  Could you write it in a more legible manner; one which is easier to read.  Are you by chance trying to become a Cypher Clerk?


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Oct 2012)

:facepalm:   :brickwall:


----------

